# Herne the Hunter costume



## CrowberFizz (May 26, 2008)

Can anyone suggest somewhere that I may be able to get a Herne the Hunter costume from?  

I thought it would be an easy ask - but has turned in to a quest of grail-like proportions.


----------



## the_faery_queen (May 28, 2008)

you'll probably have to make it


----------



## CrowberFizz (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, faery queen.  My practical abilities are fairly low, however.  Any attempt on my part would be badly sacrilegious! I'll keep looking!

I thought the age of the internet was going to make this easy!!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 28, 2008)

I'm sure there _are_ Herne costumes, but I suspect they're all hand-made and sized to fit specific persons -- who have no intention of selling them.

I think you'll have to concentrate on finding a costumer who is able to make you one to order (and who doesn't mind working with antlers).


----------



## old wallie (May 29, 2008)

If you decide to make a costume, break it down.  Most illustrations show a robe as the base.  Start with a good illustration of exactly you want the costume to look like.

Check secondhand stores or theateral costume  houses for  the robe.  Then go to a material or cloth store for some fake fur.
Not all illustrations show antlers, but most do.  A junk store, the same type you would shop for a robe, might have them.

If all else fails, make horns out of papermache.  Build a frame of soft wire, like copper, then cover  the frame with wet paper and wall paper paste.  paint the result and fasten it to a head band under a wig.  

The most costly thing may be the bow.

I have built costumes for both plays and parties and found the second hand store route is the most cost effective, even if you hire a seamstress to do the actual sewing.


----------



## CrowberFizz (May 29, 2008)

Ah, nice one.  Thanks, friend.  That sounds sensible.  I'll give that some thought (ie. find someone who can put it all together, if I can find the raw materials!)


----------

